# Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Welches Gefühl soll die Hintergrundgeschichte Ihrer Meinung nach am ehesten hervorrufen?



## Administrator (16. Februar 2007)

*Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Welches Gefühl soll die Hintergrundgeschichte Ihrer Meinung nach am ehesten hervorrufen?*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## SebastianThoeing (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Welches Gefühl soll die Hintergrundgeschichte Ihrer Meinung nach am ehesten hervorrufen?*

Und los geht es - erneut  

Die Umfrage läuft übrigens - aufgrund von Urlaub meinerseits - ein wenig länger als sonst


----------



## HanFred (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Welches Gefühl soll die Hintergrundgeschichte Ihrer Meinung nach am ehesten hervorrufen?*



			
				SebTh am 16.02.2007 09:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Und los geht es - erneut
> 
> Die Umfrage läuft übrigens - aufgrund von Urlaub meinerseits - ein wenig länger als sonst


"episch" ist jetzt auch ein gefühl?


----------



## Chemenu (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Welches Gefühl soll die Hintergrundgeschichte Ihrer Meinung nach am ehesten hervorrufen?*

Wie wärs mit orgasmisch?


----------



## crackajack (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Welches Gefühl soll die Hintergrundgeschichte Ihrer Meinung nach am ehesten hervorrufen?*

[x]...Dramatisch/emotional
wobei mMn bei so einer Grundstimmung Horror, beängstigend, mystisch, psychopatisch und witzig nicht auszuschließen ist. Neutral ernst braucht man wohl auch um wirklich dramatische Momente hervorheben zu können.
Und episch mal sowieso.
Je nach Quest halt.....


----------



## Jester84 (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Welches Gefühl soll die Hintergrundgeschichte Ihrer Meinung nach am ehesten hervorrufen?*

[X] Sarkastisch

Mal ehrlich: trockener Sarkasmus kommt immer gut an!   

Ist natürlich etwas schwierig, es soll ja Abwechslung dabei sein, also wird sicher ein Umfeld/eine Stimmung nicht ausreichen.


----------



## SWF_Viper (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Welches Gefühl soll die Hintergrundgeschichte Ihrer Meinung nach am ehesten hervorrufen?*

hmm.. schwierige sache mit den gefühlen.

ich find ne mischung aus verschiedenen sachen fast besser (z.b. wie süß-sauer-soße)

ich kann mir horror mit ein paar witzigen einlagen die es dann wieder auflockern gut vorstellen.

psychopathisch mit witzigen sachen lassen sich auch sehr gut kombinieren


----------



## SoSchautsAus (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Welches Gefühl soll die Hintergrundgeschichte Ihrer Meinung nach am ehesten hervorrufen?*

Da ich als Setting schon Endzeit gewählt habe, kommt hier eigentlich nur eins in Frage: [X] Episch

Ein episches Endzeitszenario. Hört sich gut an. Ich denke da an eine Mischung aus Mad Max und Braveheart. Die Überlebenden des Atomkriegs haben sich in zwei Lager aufgespalten und bekämpfen sich gegenseitig mit futuristischem Waffenarsenal um die alleinige Kontrolle über die kostbarste Ressource zu erlangen - Wasser. Epische Massenschlachten á la Starship Troopers, einbettet in eine Geschichte rund um einen Helden mit Ecken und Kanten, der seine grosse Liebe sucht und seine wahre Bestimmung findet. Ich will staunen und schaudern, lachen und weinen.  

SSA


----------



## Larsado (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Welches Gefühl soll die Hintergrundgeschichte Ihrer Meinung nach am ehesten hervorrufen?*

Ich mag Sarkasmus, aber er muss im Bezug auf eine andere Stimmungslage stehen.


----------



## Nosi11 (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Welches Gefühl soll die Hintergrundgeschichte Ihrer Meinung nach am ehesten hervorrufen?*

mystisch hört sich ja gut an, aber wenn es doch schon was an spiele gibt dann ist es mystik.

ich würd mich gern nochmal verlieben, wie ich das in Kotor 1 gemacht hab xD


----------



## Maria-Redeviel (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Welches Gefühl soll die Hintergrundgeschichte Ihrer Meinung nach am ehesten hervorrufen?*

Ich find die Frage schlecht gestellt. Wie sollte den bitte ein komisches Rollenspiel aussehen?


----------



## Chemenu (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Welches Gefühl soll die Hintergrundgeschichte Ihrer Meinung nach am ehesten hervorrufen?*



			
				Maria-Redeviel am 16.02.2007 10:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich find die Frage schlecht gestellt. Wie sollte den bitte ein komisches Rollenspiel aussehen?



The Bards Tale zum Beispiel.   
Auch wenn ichs leider nicht gespielt hab...


----------



## Vektor (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Welches Gefühl soll die Hintergrundgeschichte Ihrer Meinung nach am ehesten hervorrufen?*



			
				SebTh am 16.02.2007 09:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Und los geht es - erneut
> 
> Die Umfrage läuft übrigens - aufgrund von Urlaub meinerseits - ein wenig länger als sonst



Ich wäre mehr für "wunderbare niedergeschlagenheit". In etwa so ein Gefühl was Max Payne 2 vermittelte...


----------



## Jester84 (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Welches Gefühl soll die Hintergrundgeschichte Ihrer Meinung nach am ehesten hervorrufen?*



			
				Vektor am 16.02.2007 11:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wäre mehr für "wunderbare niedergeschlagenheit". In etwa so ein Gefühl was Max Payne 2 vermittelte...


Hm, man kann leider nicht immer an alles denken.
Aber das lässt sich sicher mit einem gelisteten Punkt umschreiben, im schlimmsten Falle halt einfach "emotional".


----------



## Chemenu (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Welches Gefühl soll die Hintergrundgeschichte Ihrer Meinung nach am ehesten hervorrufen?*

Wie wärs denn mal mit einem Spiel dass genau das Gegenteil des üblichen Konzepts verwirklicht?

Normalerweise spielt man immer einen Nobody der zum Helden wird...   

Warum nicht mal einen Helden spielen der alles verliert, ein Rückschlag nach dem anderen... man versumpft immer weiter... wird aber von der Story so motiviert, dass man sich einfach immer weiter durchkämpft und versucht dagegen anzukommen... 
Dann auf einmal gehts wieder bergauf... alles scheint wieder in Gewohnten Bahnen zu verlaufen... und dann der nächste Tritt in die Eier, noch viel schmerzhafter als alles andere davor... und trotzdem hat man ein Ziel vor Augen, etwas dass man trotz der ganzen Tragödien/Schicksalsschläge erreichen will, um jeden Preis!

So ein Spiel hab ich noch nirgends gesehen...

/Edit:
Das ganze müsste sehr emotional und intensiv sein, man sollte weinend vor dem Monitor sitzen und doch denken: Jetz erst recht!


----------



## DocX (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Welches Gefühl soll die Hintergrundgeschichte Ihrer Meinung nach am ehesten hervorrufen?*



			
				SebTh am 16.02.2007 09:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Und los geht es - erneut
> 
> Die Umfrage läuft übrigens - aufgrund von Urlaub meinerseits - ein wenig länger als sonst



Sarkastisch ist zwar schwierig umzusetzten, aber wenn es funktioniert, dann ist es bestimmt genial.

Wann ist der Urlaub vorbei? Am Tag nach Aschermittwoch, wenn die ganzen Faschingsräusche ausgeschlafen sind


----------



## crackajack (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Welches Gefühl soll die Hintergrundgeschichte Ihrer Meinung nach am ehesten hervorrufen?*



			
				Chemenu am 16.02.2007 11:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Warum nicht mal einen Helden spielen der alles verliert, ein Rückschlag nach dem anderen... man versumpft immer weiter..... alles scheint wieder in Gewohnten Bahnen zu verlaufen... und dann der nächste Tritt in die Eier, noch viel schmerzhafter als alles andere davor.....
> man sollte weinend vor dem Monitor sitzen.....


Boah, das wäre fies.
So richtig deprimierent und die Selbstmordrate unter PC-spielern nach oben jagend.  

Aber der Idee kann ich was abgewinnen.


----------



## Succer (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Welches Gefühl soll die Hintergrundgeschichte Ihrer Meinung nach am ehesten hervorrufen?*

Mam muss ja auch immer darauf gucken, was am vorherigen Tag "Gewonnen" hat!

Also bisher hatten wir:
Rollenspiel
Gegenwart/Moderne

was passt dazu?

[x] Dramatisch/Emotional


----------



## BlackDead (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Welches Gefühl soll die Hintergrundgeschichte Ihrer Meinung nach am ehesten hervorrufen?*



			
				crackajack am 16.02.2007 11:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Chemenu am 16.02.2007 11:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sowas will ich auch.   

Aber meine Idee wäre es mal das der Charakter dem man spielt nach einen Drittel des Spiel von jemand ermodert wird und danach spielt man seinen Mörder und so bekommt man seine Beweggründe mit.


----------



## Ra-Tiel (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Welches Gefühl soll die Hintergrundgeschichte Ihrer Meinung nach am ehesten hervorrufen?*



			
				crackajack am 16.02.2007 11:19 schrieb:
			
		

> [...] Aber der Idee kann ich was abgewinnen.


Ich hingegen gar nichts.

Die Motivation ist bei vielen Spielen sowieso schon so ne Sache. Wenn der Spieler aber nur Rückschläge erleidet, unabhängig davon was er auch macht (zB werden die Geiseln getötet egal wie er versucht sie zu retten), wird das am Anfang als Schnitzer im Gameplay, später als schlechtes Gamedesign, und am Schluss als reine Bosheit der Entwickler ausgelegt.

Ich will ehrlich gesagt kein Spiel wo ich nur aufs m0wl bekomm. Ich will Erfolgserlebnisse. Da hätt ich nach spätestens der 2. Mission/Level keinen Bock mehr und das Game würde mit einem "Wofür mach ich den Scheiß überhaupt wenn's eh kackegal ist!" von der Platte fliegen. 

Das mit alles verlieren ist ja noch ok. Gibt ja schon ein paar Ansätze die in diese Richtung gehen, John Dalton bei Unreal2 zum Beispiel. Bei den Marines rausgeflogen, Wiederaufnahme immer wieder verweigert, dann noch zum Babysitter fürn Alien degradiert, ne permanent angespannte Atmosphäre aufm Schiff, und dann auch noch vom eigenen Vorgesetzten verraten und die Crew ermordet.

Aber trotzdem hat der Spieler viele Erfolgsmomente im Spiel. ZB jedesmal wenn er ein weiteres Stück des Alienartefakts sichern kann, wenn er die Marines aus dem Dschungel retten kann, wenn er die Atlantis vor den Liandri schützen kann, usw.

Doch die ganze Zeit Dauergebashe ruiniert mMn nur die Spielermotivation. In nem Film mag sowas ja funktionieren, aber nicht in nem Spiel. Wie frustrierend ist es zB schon wenn man sich in nem RPG/Action-RPG stundenlang mit nem Endgegner klopft, und dann fällt kein vernünftiger/brauchbarer Loot (wie es in D2 und TQ Standard ist  ) oder man bekommt nicht mal genug Erfahrungspunkte fürn Level Up (was ich in Sacred schon oft erlebt hab, va bei den Drachen  )?

Dieser Vorschlag ist in meinen Augen noch ne ganze Ecke "schlimmer".


----------



## Succer (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Welches Gefühl soll die Hintergrundgeschichte Ihrer Meinung nach am ehesten hervorrufen?*



			
				BlackDead am 16.02.2007 11:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber meine Idee wäre es mal das der Charakter dem man spielt nach einen Drittel des Spiel von jemand ermodert wird und danach spielt man seinen Mörder und so bekommt man seine Beweggründe mit.


Oder genau andersherum, man spielt einen Mörder/Attentäter, der bei der hälfte des Spiels seinen großen Coup landen soll, diesen vermasselt er aber und wird daraufhin selber zum gejagten. Der Spieler spielt dann das Ehemalige Opfer auf Rachefeldzug. Da das ganze dann ja ein Rollenspiel ist, währe es dadurch noch viel interessanter, wenn der Mörder (im 2Teil dann gejagte) die am Anfang geskillten Punkte behält und man quasi gegen sich selber kämpft.


----------



## Chemenu (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Welches Gefühl soll die Hintergrundgeschichte Ihrer Meinung nach am ehesten hervorrufen?*



			
				Ra-Tiel am 16.02.2007 11:36 schrieb:
			
		

> crackajack am 16.02.2007 11:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es wäre eben nicht kackegal. Trotz der herben Rückschläge hat man immer noch ein Ziel vor Augen, ein Ziel dass unter allen Umständen erreicht werden *will*! 
Natürlich hätte man zwischendurch auch mal Erfolgserlebnisse, aber diese werden dann kurze Zeit später wieder zunichte gemacht... ein ständiges auf und ab mit unaufhaltsamen Abwärtstrend...
Und doch rafft man sich zusammen, steckt alles ein nur um das Ziel zu erreichen...
Da fällt mir grad auf, das hat ja durchaus Ähnlichkeiten zu SAW...


----------



## Ra-Tiel (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Welches Gefühl soll die Hintergrundgeschichte Ihrer Meinung nach am ehesten hervorrufen?*



			
				Succer am 16.02.2007 11:38 schrieb:
			
		

> BlackDead am 16.02.2007 11:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


An sich schon eine extrem geile Idee (  ), aber....

...wie willst du das mit "gegen sich selber" spielen realisieren? Ein wirklich gutes Rollenspiel zeichnet sich idR dadurch aus dass das System erlaubt den Charakter in mehr als eine Richtung zu entwickeln, also zB Nahkämpfer/Sniper/Demolitionist/Social Engineer/... usw.

Bei nem Shooter wo man nur wenig bis gar keine Einflußmöglichkeit auf die Charakterentwicklung hat funktioniert sowas prima, da man den "Skill" des Spielers "einfach" durch entsprechende Bot-KI ersetzen kann. Wenn der Charakter jetzt aber auf das Zusammenarbeiten einer bestimmten Ausrüstungs/Skill-Kombination ausgelegt ist, steigt der Aufwand um das vernünftig als Gegner umzusetzen ins Unermeßliche.

Beispiel (auch wenn's nicht direkt damit zu tun hat): in SpellForce 1 nen Magier spielen ist die pure Schinderei. Ein Nahkämpfer haut automatisch mit dem Schwert/der Axt drauf, ein Fernkämpfer fängt automatisch das Schießen an. Ein Magier aber zaubert niemals automatisch, sondern stochert mit seinem "Schaden 3-4" Popeldolch am Gegner rum, anstatt seine "Schaden 150" Vernichtungszauber auszupacken.


----------



## Jester84 (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Welches Gefühl soll die Hintergrundgeschichte Ihrer Meinung nach am ehesten hervorrufen?*



			
				Chemenu am 16.02.2007 11:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Trotz der herben Rückschläge hat man immer noch ein Ziel vor Augen, ein Ziel dass unter allen Umständen erreicht werden *will*!
> Natürlich hätte man zwischendurch auch mal Erfolgserlebnisse, aber diese werden dann kurze Zeit später wieder zunichte gemacht... ein ständiges auf und ab mit unaufhaltsamen Abwärtstrend...


Also Wenn schon Erfolgserlebnisse, dann sollten diese auch positive Folgen haben, sonst find ich das ne schlechte Motivation!
Man muss vor Augen haben, dass es möglich ist, und nicht jedes Mal daran erinnert werden, dass es unmöglich ist!
Das Schicksal wäre ein zu schwerer Gegner.



> Da fällt mir grad auf, das hat ja durchaus Ähnlichkeiten zu SAW...


Das wär mal was anderes!
Aber würde mehr in Adventure auf Zeit ausarten.


----------



## Succer (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Welches Gefühl soll die Hintergrundgeschichte Ihrer Meinung nach am ehesten hervorrufen?*



			
				Ra-Tiel am 16.02.2007 11:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Succer am 16.02.2007 11:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Klar, das währe dann eine Balancing Sache, der man sich annehmen müsste. Es ist aber klar, dass man nicht den Spielstyle eines Spielers umsetzen könnte, es ging mir eher um die Attribute und Skillpunkte, welche Fähigkeiten der Gegner dann einsetzt sollte doch ein nicht soooo großes Problem sein oder?


----------



## BlackDead (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Welches Gefühl soll die Hintergrundgeschichte Ihrer Meinung nach am ehesten hervorrufen?*



			
				Ra-Tiel am 16.02.2007 11:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Succer am 16.02.2007 11:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Aber um diese Story Twists zu erreichen wäre vielleicht ein Aufbau ähnlich wie z.B. in Final Fantasy nicht schlecht. 
Zwar sollte das Charakterdesign noch relativ frei sein aber es wäre interessant das jeder Charakter auch der eigene eine gut ausgearbeitete Gesichte hat die ihn oder sie einzigartig machen. 

Und nochmal zum Thema Tiefschläge zu kommen das ganze sollte natürlich in Rahmen sein und nur zum Ablauf einer gut erzählten Gesichte dienen.


----------



## STARSCrazy (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Welches Gefühl soll die Hintergrundgeschichte Ihrer Meinung nach am ehesten hervorrufen?*

Da eine Hintergrundgeschichte ja vielseitige Gefühle/Eindrücke haben kann, macht es vielleicht Sinn, statt nur den einen Gewinner, gleich zwei oder drei Meistgewählten zu übernehmen, solange diese sich nicht inhaltlich widersprechen.

z.B. Dramatisch/emotional und sarkastisch:
Eine dramatische Story mit einem selbstironischen Haupt-Charakter, den das Pech magisch anzieht, dies allerdings mit einer Portion Sarkasmus kommentiert

oder z.B. Horror/Schocker und mystisch:
Ne Story ähnlich dem Cthulhu-Mythos

oder auch z.B.: Episch und beängstigend:
Eine große weltbedrohende Gefahr, wobei der Hauptcharakter viele beängstigende Rückschläge erleidet, Freunde verliert. Ne Art Tragödie mit der ständigen Befürchtung das kein vollkommenes Happy End mehr in Sicht ist.


----------



## Ra-Tiel (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Welches Gefühl soll die Hintergrundgeschichte Ihrer Meinung nach am ehesten hervorrufen?*



			
				Succer am 16.02.2007 11:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Klar, das währe dann eine Balancing Sache, der man sich annehmen müsste. Es ist aber klar, dass man nicht den Spielstyle eines Spielers umsetzen könnte, es ging mir eher um die Attribute und Skillpunkte, welche Fähigkeiten der Gegner dann einsetzt sollte doch ein nicht soooo großes Problem sein oder?


Was allerdings voraussetzt, dass Spielercharakter und NPC allen Skills gleichermaßen unterworfen sind.

Und das ist in den meisten Rollenspielen leider nicht der Fall, vorallem was soziale Fähigkeiten (Diplomatie, Einschüchtern, Verführen, ...) angeht da diese Fähigkeiten - wenn sie erfolgreich eingesetzt werden würden - den Spieler seiner Entscheidungsfreiheit berauben würden ("Nein, ich geh jetzt nicht mit dieser rassigen, scharfen Femme-fatale auf ihr Zimmer!"  ).

Das ist das viel größere Problem. Im schlimmsten Fall müsstest du das Regelsystem aufsplitten, und genau die gleiche Aktion unterschiedlich behandeln/gewichten jenachdem ob sie gegen den Spieler oder einen NPC eingesetzt wird. Das ist ein mMn ein sehr großes Problem, da es das Regelwerk nur unnötig aufbläht und somit komplizierter macht, und auch - wie ich finde - nicht sehr elegant/eingängig ist.

Diese Problematik findet sich eigentlich in jedem Rollenspiel welches mechanische Regeln für soziale Interaktionen beinhaltet, sei es jetzt DnD, WoD, TES, oder DSA.


----------



## Camrel (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Welches Gefühl soll die Hintergrundgeschichte Ihrer Meinung nach am ehesten hervorrufen?*

Ich hab Episch gewählt da das für mich einfach zu einem Rollenspiel dazu gehört. Es ist ja schliesslich so, das man sich bei einem Rollenspiel Aufgaben stellt, die kein geistig gesunder Mensch freiwillig übernehmen würde. Ohne die Motivation das bei einem Versagen wahrscheinlich die ganze Welt in mitleidenschaft gezogen wird, würde ein Held, besonders am Anfang wenn er noch ein armes Würstchen ist, eher versuchen ohne Proviant mit einem Kanu zum nächsten Kontinent zu paddeln als sich mit einem Erzteufel aus den neun Höllen oder was ähnlich fiesem anzulegen.

Humor und Sarkasmus könnte man aber durchaus mit einbinden. Beispielsweise in dem der Held aus irgend einem zum endgültigen Szenario passenden Gund am besten geeignet ist die Aufgabe zu erfüllen, aber eigentlich keine Lust hat sich in ein Abenteuer zu stürzen. Muss sich dann aber trotzdem für das Ziel einsetzen, da er entweder dazu erpresst wird oder jemanden der ihm wichtig ist retten muss, das gäbe dann so eine ähnliche Stimmung wie in den "die hard" Filmen.

Eine Möglichkeit dazu wäre beispielsweise ein Junger Mann, der von seinem Autoritätren Vater (Armeeoffizier) dazu gezwungen/gedrängt wurde sich für die Ausbildung zu einer Spezialeinheit zu melden und diese auch als aller bester geschafft hat. Durch das da gewonnene Selbstvertrauen traut er sich nun aber seinen eigenen Weg zu gehen und sucht sich einen Job in einem kleine Ort  um ein ruhiges Leben zu führen da ihm das einfach besser gefällt.  Plötzlich tauchen einige Regierungstypen auf die ihm mehr oder weniger deutlich klar machen entweder du hilfst uns, oder wir saugen uns was aus den Fingern um dich für die nächsten 100 Jahre zu verknasten.

Sollten doch noch etwas außergewöhnliche Faktoren wie SF Elemente, etwas Mystery oder ein Seuchen Szenario, könnte der Held auch über einzigartig/sehr seltene Psygaben, kompatibilität mit Bioschnittstellen der neuen Technik oder eine Immunität gegen die entsprechende Seuche verfügen.


----------



## Succer (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Welches Gefühl soll die Hintergrundgeschichte Ihrer Meinung nach am ehesten hervorrufen?*



			
				Ra-Tiel am 16.02.2007 12:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Succer am 16.02.2007 11:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja gut, an solche Fertigkeiten hatte ich jetzt nicht gedacht. Ich hatte mich eher an den Kampffähigkeiten orientiert, so dass man, wenn man in der ersten Hälfte des Spiels z.B. Schwertkampf auf 10 geskillt hat und Stärke auf 94 sowie Einfrieren auf 9 dass der Gegner dann im Endeffekt die gleichen Skillpunkte hat und damit entsprechend viel Schaden an dem Charakter des Spielers ausübt! Wenn es sowieso um Leben und Tod geht, dann wird sich wohl kaum die Notwendigkeit zeigen, dass der Spieler von irgendetwas überzeugt werden muss! 

Aber abgesehen davon, dann man ja immer noch versuchen, den Spieler zu locken. Wenn man also sagen wir 1000 € für die Quest bekommt, der Gegner einem aber anbietet Dass er einem 2000 + nen super Item gibt, hat der Spieler natürlich die Möglichkeit sich selber zu entscheiden. Da hängt es aber logischerweise nicht davon ab, ob der Gegner nun Überzeugung aus 2 der 20 hat


----------



## Sackerl (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Welches Gefühl soll die Hintergrundgeschichte Ihrer Meinung nach am ehesten hervorrufen?*

Episch und mystisch liegen ja auch schon wieder ganz weit vorne. -.-
Wie soll man denn das in einem Action-Rollenspiel der Gegenwart bewerkstelligen? Sowas passt wieder eher in die sparte Antike oder Mittelalter. Mir persönlich würde ein beängstigendes Szenario gefallen, ähnlich wie in dem Aldous Huxley Romane "Schöne neue Welt".


----------



## HanFred (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Welches Gefühl soll die Hintergrundgeschichte Ihrer Meinung nach am ehesten hervorrufen?*



			
				Sackhaar am 16.02.2007 12:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Mir persönlich würde ein beängstigendes Szenario gefallen, ähnlich wie in dem Aldous Huxley Romane "Schöne neue Welt".


ja, sowas wäre auch mein favorit.


----------



## The-Suffering-Clone (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Welches Gefühl soll die Hintergrundgeschichte Ihrer Meinung nach am ehesten hervorrufen?*

[X] Sarkastisch
Weil es genau meine Art von Humor ist und ich so vll die Chance bekomm mitzuarbeiten 

PS: In diesem Post ist kein Sarkasmus enthalten.


----------



## STARSCrazy (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Welches Gefühl soll die Hintergrundgeschichte Ihrer Meinung nach am ehesten hervorrufen?*

Die wichtigsten Atmosphärenelemente scheinen auf episch, sarkastisch und Dramatisch/emotional hinaus zu laufen.

Bei einem Gegenwartsszenario darf es meiner Meinung nach einen geringen Einfluss von Fantasy und Sci-Fi geben. Dazu fällt mir folgende Hintergrundgeschichten-Stichpunkte ein:

- zerstörerische Bedrohung der Menschheit (Weltuntergang)
- geheimes CIA-Programm mit PSI-Begabten
- Alte Prophezeiung (aus den Religionen / von Naturvölkern)
- größenwahnsinniges Terroristenvorhaben
- religiöses / magisches / außerirdisches Artefakt
- Verschwörungstheorie / Entführung
- Neue, unter Verschluss gehaltene, gefährliche Technologie

Ein Problem bei einem Gegenwarts-Rollenspiel sehe ich in der Location. Ich glaube es macht wenig Spaß 90% der Spielzeit in einer Großstadt zu verbringen. Abgelegene Wälder / Gebirge / Länder oder Inseln (mit vorübergehendem Kontaktabbruch zur "Außenwelt") machen da mehr Sinn.


----------



## AgeLer (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Welches Gefühl soll die Hintergrundgeschichte Ihrer Meinung nach am ehesten hervorrufen?*

[x] Horror/Schocker

So ne richtige Horrorstimmung, die selbst Spiele wie Fear oder Filme wie Hostel in den Schatten stellen soll. Allerdings wird das bei einem Rollenspiel ein bisschen schwerer als bei anderen Genren.


----------



## Jester84 (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Welches Gefühl soll die Hintergrundgeschichte Ihrer Meinung nach am ehesten hervorrufen?*



			
				STARSCrazy am 16.02.2007 14:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Die wichtigsten Atmosphärenelemente scheinen auf episch, sarkastisch und Dramatisch/emotional hinaus zu laufen.
> 
> Bei einem Gegenwartsszenario darf es meiner Meinung nach einen geringen Einfluss von Fantasy und Sci-Fi geben. Dazu fällt mir folgende Hintergrundgeschichten-Stichpunkte ein:
> 
> ...


Also wie man was Episches in der Moderne umsetzen kann, entzieht sich mir leider noch jeglicher Kenntnis.
Aber von dem Fantasy-/Sci-Fi-Grad stimm ich zu.
Das sollte in dem Falle greing bis gar nicht vorhanden sein.
Die Storyvorschläge wären mal wieder zu erweitern:
- Gangster-Story
- plötzlicher Krieg
- keine Story   

Sonst noch was?   



			
				STARSCrazy am 16.02.2007 14:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Problem bei einem Gegenwarts-Rollenspiel sehe ich in der Location. Ich glaube es macht wenig Spaß 90% der Spielzeit in einer Großstadt zu verbringen. Abgelegene Wälder / Gebirge / Länder oder Inseln (mit vorübergehendem Kontaktabbruch zur "Außenwelt") machen da mehr Sinn.


Die Schauplätze kann man sicher mischen, teils Stadt, teils Land, teils irgendwas Anderes.
Aber ein abgestimmter Gesamtschauplatz sollte vorhanden sein, soll heißen nicht von Japan in englische Burgen springen, um plötzlich in New York rumzurennen.
Oder sowas zumindest in Äkte unterteilen (siehe Diablo 2, Titan Quest).


----------



## Stefan1987 (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Welches Gefühl soll die Hintergrundgeschichte Ihrer Meinung nach am ehesten hervorrufen?*

Also ich ich finde die Themen überschneiden sich ganz schön, ich meine dramatisch / emotional kan man schon irgendwo mit episch und auch mytisch vergleichen, aber stören soll mich das nicht, wenn da denn noch die nötige spannung aufkommt, ist es ein guter mix.


----------



## Ra-Tiel (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Welches Gefühl soll die Hintergrundgeschichte Ihrer Meinung nach am ehesten hervorrufen?*



			
				STARSCrazy am 16.02.2007 14:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Die wichtigsten Atmosphärenelemente scheinen auf episch, sarkastisch und Dramatisch/emotional hinaus zu laufen.


Ist doch auch ok, oder nicht? Ich hab zwar für "neutral" gestimmt, aber mit den anderen Sachen kann ich mich auch anfreunden. 



			
				STARSCrazy am 16.02.2007 14:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei einem Gegenwartsszenario darf es meiner Meinung nach einen geringen Einfluss von Fantasy und Sci-Fi geben. Dazu fällt mir folgende Hintergrundgeschichten-Stichpunkte ein:
> [...]


Es ist halt eine Frage der Dosis.  

Falls sich einer noch an die ältere Serie "The Sentinel" erinnert, da fand ich es richtig gut gemacht vom Verhältnis her. 



			
				STARSCrazy am 16.02.2007 14:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Problem bei einem Gegenwarts-Rollenspiel sehe ich in der Location. Ich glaube es macht wenig Spaß 90% der Spielzeit in einer Großstadt zu verbringen. Abgelegene Wälder / Gebirge / Länder oder Inseln (mit vorübergehendem Kontaktabbruch zur "Außenwelt") machen da mehr Sinn.


Ich weiß was du meinst.

Auch wenn jetzt "Shadow Ops - Red Mercury" net so der Riesenbringer war (vor allem wegen "kreativer" Gegnerverteilung und -respawn  ), war er doch relativ abwechslungsreich:
* Arabische Stadt
* Dschungel
* ...
* Sibirische Eiswüste
* Geheimes Forschungslabor
* ...
* Hochgeschwindigkeitszug
* Dächer von Paris
* Eiffelturm
und hatte eine in meinen Augen sehr gelungene Präsentation durch die Zwischensequenzen, Kameraführung, und musikalische Untermalung. Also mir hat der Shooter doch sehr viel Spaß gemacht (auch wenn er doch recht oft auch gefrustet hat  ). 

Und ein Rollenspiel in dieser "Art" mit
* "realistischen" Kämpfen (Deckung, Sperrfeuer, Wundsystem und nicht Hunderte Trefferpunkte)
* "realistischen" Waffen (also keine Railguns oder Plasmawerfer und Co) und Fähigkeiten (keine Telekinese zum LKW-Werfen)
* abwechslungsreiche Schauplätze (potenziell auch in Nebenquests verpackt)
* ohne Doom's little helper der einem zwei millionen Waffen samt Mun hinterher schleppt 
* einer filmreifen Präsentation mit Zwischensequenzen (wobei ich bei guter Spielgrafik Ingame-Sequenzen in Kombination mit Motion-Caputring vorziehe)
wär schon was feines.


----------



## Ra-Tiel (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Welches Gefühl soll die Hintergrundgeschichte Ihrer Meinung nach am ehesten hervorrufen?*



			
				Jester84 am 16.02.2007 14:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Also wie man was Episches in der Moderne umsetzen kann, entzieht sich mir leider noch jeglicher Kenntnis. [...]


Schau dir zB mal Deus Ex an. Ist zwar nicht ganz in der "Gegenwart" angesiedelt sondern eher "nahe Zukunft", aber das hatte definitiv einen epischen Touch.

Je nach SciFi/Fantasy-Grad könnte man auch an etwas anderes denken, zB das Hauptelement von Fireborn verwenden (Hauptcharakter ist reinkarnierter Drache der allerdings noch nichts von seiner Abstammung weiß), oder wie bei Mission Erde (Hauptcharakter als Agent der extraterrestrischen "Gönner" der versucht deren wahre Motive zu ergründen).



			
				Jester84 am 16.02.2007 14:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Schauplätze kann man sicher mischen, teils Stadt, teils Land, teils irgendwas Anderes.
> Aber ein abgestimmter Gesamtschauplatz sollte vorhanden sein, soll heißen nicht von Japan in englische Burgen springen, um plötzlich in New York rumzurennen.


Wenn es durch den Plot und Dialoge/Zwischensequenzen gut genug erklärt wird ist das nicht unbedingt notwendig, finde ich. Bei Deus Ex bist du auch mal in NY, dann in Hongkong, dann in Paris, dann in ... aber es wird durch die Geschichte sehr gut verkauft. 



			
				Jester84 am 16.02.2007 14:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Oder sowas zumindest in Äkte unterteilen (siehe Diablo 2, Titan Quest).


Wobei die Akte bei D2 ja eigentlich auch nur durch Plot/Zwischensequenzen getrennt sind (vom Spielablauf her betrachtet).


----------



## STARSCrazy (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Welches Gefühl soll die Hintergrundgeschichte Ihrer Meinung nach am ehesten hervorrufen?*

@Jester84 und Ra-Tiel: Ich finde da sind einige recht gute Vorschläge dabei.

Ich meine wir sollten diese Stichpunkte über die nächsten Tage/Abstimmungen hinweg ausbauen und aussortieren, um dann verschiedene Story-Ideen auszuarbeiten, damit irgendwann eine grobe Linie zu erkennen ist. Sonst Stimmen wir in zwei Wochen über die Existenz von Orks ab und in drei Wochen über den technischen Fortschritt der Alien-Raumkreuzer, ohne das sich daraus eine vernünftige Geschichte herausfiltern lässt.

Hmm... aber mir gefällt die Kreativität der Leute hier jetzt schon *g*


----------



## Jester84 (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Welches Gefühl soll die Hintergrundgeschichte Ihrer Meinung nach am ehesten hervorrufen?*



			
				Ra-Tiel am 16.02.2007 14:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Schau dir zB mal Deus Ex an. Ist zwar nicht ganz in der "Gegenwart" angesiedelt sondern eher "nahe Zukunft", aber das hatte definitiv einen epischen Touch.


OK, daran hab ich grad gar nicht gedacht, bin schon ruhig.



			
				Ra-Tiel am 16.02.2007 14:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Wobei die Akte bei D2 ja eigentlich auch nur durch Plot/Zwischensequenzen getrennt sind (vom Spielablauf her betrachtet).


Die Übergänge müssen auf jeden Fall erklärt sein und logisch nachvollziehbar sein.
Also die Story muss das tragen, da stimm ich zu.


Und @STARSCrazy:
Stimm ich zu!
Es sind schon gute Storys aufgetaucht, und man sollte langsam mal ein Grundgerüst daraus basteln.
Da wir hier offenbar Hand in Hand arbeiten, sollte das doch machbar sein.


----------



## Mitchomitch (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Welches Gefühl soll die Hintergrundgeschichte Ihrer Meinung nach am ehesten hervorrufen?*

Habe auch für Horror/Schocker gestimmt. Vielleicht irgendwas im Stile von Akte X. Man spielt einen FBI-Agenten mit diversen Spezialfähigkeiten (Nahkampf, Fernkampf, Techniker, PSI-Spezialist), die man im Spielverlauf weiter vertiefen bzw. kombinieren kann. Im FBI-HQ kann man sich mit verschiedenen Upgrades und Gadgets versorgen und es geht von dort aus auf diverse Missionen. Das Ganze müsste dann noch in eine nette Verschwörungsgeschichte gepackt werden. Zum Beispiel: Böse Aliens greifen die Erde an, fieser Milliardär will die Welt zerstören, höllische Dämonen wollen den Oberdämon aufwecken und so die Apocalypse herbeiführen, halt irgendwas in der Art, oder vielleicht sogar alles in Kombination. In Sachen Ambiente muss auf jeden Fall horrormäßig zur Sache gehen (blutverschmierte Dungeons, finstere Rituale usw.) und ein echtes "Killerspiel" werden


----------



## STARSCrazy (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Welches Gefühl soll die Hintergrundgeschichte Ihrer Meinung nach am ehesten hervorrufen?*



			
				Mitchomitch am 16.02.2007 15:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe auch für Horror/Schocker gestimmt. Vielleicht irgendwas im Stile von Akte X. Man spielt einen FBI-Agenten mit diversen Spezialfähigkeiten (Nahkampf, Fernkampf, Techniker, PSI-Spezialist), die man im Spielverlauf weiter vertiefen bzw. kombinieren kann. Im FBI-HQ kann man sich mit verschiedenen Upgrades und Gadgets versorgen und es geht von dort aus auf diverse Missionen. Das Ganze müsste dann noch in eine nette Verschwörungsgeschichte gepackt werden. Zum Beispiel: Böse Aliens greifen die Erde an, fieser Milliardär will die Welt zerstören, höllische Dämonen wollen den Oberdämon aufwecken und so die Apocalypse herbeiführen, halt irgendwas in der Art, oder vielleicht sogar alles in Kombination. In Sachen Ambiente muss auf jeden Fall horrormäßig zur Sache gehen (blutverschmierte Dungeons, finstere Rituale usw.) und ein echtes "Killerspiel" werden



An ne Art Akte-X-Story hab ich auch schon gedacht, wobei es nicht unbedingt allein auf Horror ausgelegt werden muss. Die Agentensache ist allerdings ein guter Aufhänger für Kampf- und PST-Fähigkeiten des Helden bzw. der Heldengruppe (hoffe immer noch auf einen KOOP-Modus).

z.B. könnte einer der Agenten etwas mysteriöses entdeckt haben, was dessen Vorgesetzte vertuschen wollen. Der Agent quittiert seinen Dienst und begibt sich selbst auf die Suche... oder so


----------



## STARSCrazy (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Welches Gefühl soll die Hintergrundgeschichte Ihrer Meinung nach am ehesten hervorrufen?*

*nachdenk*

Auch ein Rollenspiel lebt in nicht unbedeutendem Maße vom Kampf. Sollte es sich bei den Gegnern allerdings um Menschen und nicht um Aliens/Monster handeln, ist es - wenn wir die Geschichte glaubhaft halten wollen - nicht sinnvoll wenn man mit einem Agenten (oden anderem Char) massenmordend durch die Gegend rennt, solange es dazu keine passende Erklärung gibt.


----------



## Guallamalla (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Welches Gefühl soll die Hintergrundgeschichte Ihrer Meinung nach am ehesten hervorrufen?*



			
				Sackhaar am 16.02.2007 12:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Episch und mystisch liegen ja auch schon wieder ganz weit vorne. -.-
> Wie soll man denn das in einem Action-Rollenspiel der Gegenwart bewerkstelligen?



Genau DAS habe ich mir auch gedacht! Anscheinend wählen die Leute einfach frei Schnauze was ihnen am meisten zusagt ohne über das Endresultat oder Zusammenhänge nachzudenken.


----------



## Jester84 (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Welches Gefühl soll die Hintergrundgeschichte Ihrer Meinung nach am ehesten hervorrufen?*



			
				STARSCrazy am 16.02.2007 15:46 schrieb:
			
		

> *nachdenk*
> 
> Auch ein Rollenspiel lebt in nicht unbedeutendem Maße vom Kampf. Sollte es sich bei den Gegnern allerdings um Menschen und nicht um Aliens/Monster handeln, ist es - wenn wir die Geschichte glaubhaft halten wollen - nicht sinnvoll wenn man mit einem Agenten (oden anderem Char) massenmordend durch die Gegend rennt, solange es dazu keine passende Erklärung gibt.



Soweit richtig.
Das muss von der Story abgefangen werden (Anarchie, Rebellion oder sowas).
Bei Tieren bleibt dann die Frage, wie man das begründet und wie realistisch man herangehen will.
Reell gesehen greift höchstens ein Bär oder ein Löwe einen Menschen an, aber niemals ein Reh, Hirsch, Wolf, Hase (abgesehen vom Killerkaninchen) oder sonstwas.
Die Gegner ergeben sich hoffentlich aus der Story, oder können davon zumindest abgeleitet werden.
Eine Möglichkeit sind natürlich neutrale NPCs, also dass man Tiere angreifen kann, wegen Fell oder so.
Das zweigt schon wieder ins Gameplay ab: Items, Crafting, etc.
Ich halte es für unrealistisch, dass Tiere meistens Gold dabei haben oder Waffen droppen.   

Also lieber erst Story-Vorschläge sammeln und das dazugehörige Voting abwarten.

Übrigens bin ich ganz froh, dass der mystische Bereich zurückgefallen ist.
Mit Feuerbällen und Blitz-Zaubern nach Terroristen werfen ist doch etwas arg daneben.


----------



## Camrel (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Welches Gefühl soll die Hintergrundgeschichte Ihrer Meinung nach am ehesten hervorrufen?*



			
				STARSCrazy am 16.02.2007 15:46 schrieb:
			
		

> *nachdenk*
> 
> Auch ein Rollenspiel lebt in nicht unbedeutendem Maße vom Kampf. Sollte es sich bei den Gegnern allerdings um Menschen und nicht um Aliens/Monster handeln, ist es - wenn wir die Geschichte glaubhaft halten wollen - nicht sinnvoll wenn man mit einem Agenten (oden anderem Char) massenmordend durch die Gegend rennt, solange es dazu keine passende Erklärung gibt.


In einem echte RPG (Baldurs Gate 1+2, NWN1+2 oder auch Oblivion) geht es nicht nur ums metzeln. In den Städten kann man mit den NPCs reden und auch einige Quests ohne oder mit nur wenigen Kämpfen efüllen und so an XP kommen. Zu den Hauallesum-Sytuationen kommt es eigentlich eher in speziellen zohen (Dungeon).

Wenn wir mal beim Agentenszenario bleibn könne es folgendermasen ablaufen:

Es kommt weltweit zu unerklärlichen Phänomenen welche die unterschiedlichsten Gruppierungen auf den Plan rufen, das kann von Religiösen Fanatikern und Satannisten über UFO-Gläubigen und Spiritisten bis zu politischen Splittergruppen und abtrünnigen Regierungorganisationen gehen. Wenn man auf der suche nach der Ursache der Phänomene auf solche Gruppierungen stösst, gibt es genügend Möglichkeiten um logisch begründete Kampfsituationen einzubauen. Dazu kommt noch das in so unsicheren Zeiten auch das Verbrechen boomt was zu weiteren Kampfsituationen führen kann, beispielsweise wenn der Held zwischen die Fronten eines Bändenkriegs gerät oder auch nur auf der Strasse überfallen wird. Bevor mir wer klischehaftigkeit oder Rassismus vorwirft noch was zu den Fanatikern, das müssen keine Islammisten sein, da würden sich auch eine Art neue Inquisition, Religiös angehauchte Ritterorden oder Neoheiden anbieten, heute eigentlich vollkommen zivilisierte Indios aus Südamerika welche die alte Atzthekenrelion wiederentdeckt haben wären auch noch eine Möglichkeit.

In einem solchen RPG müssten natürlich auch einige Sozialfähigkeiten integriert sein, so was wie Diplomatie, Einschüchtern, etc. in D&D.


----------



## STARSCrazy (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Welches Gefühl soll die Hintergrundgeschichte Ihrer Meinung nach am ehesten hervorrufen?*



			
				Camrel am 16.02.2007 16:13 schrieb:
			
		

> STARSCrazy am 16.02.2007 15:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow... sehr guter Vorschlag. Gefällt mir... 

Bei einem "echten" RPG (DSA: Nordlandtrilogie, Wizardry) sollte der Kampf höchstens 50 % des Spieles ausmachen, dennoch braucht man ne glaubhafte Erklärung für's Kämpfen. Aber man kann's ja geschickt machen, wie du gezeigt hast.

Der Vorteil beim Agenten-Helden erhöhen sich:
- er handelt hat ein gewisses Recht "rumzuballern" bzw. ist im Namen des Gesetzes unterwegs
- Ideale Personen für besondere "Fähigkeiten " (PSI usw.)
- Als Agent kommt man besser in eine Geschichte rein, da diese eher in außerordentliche Situationen hineingezogen werden (gutes Motiv)
- Natürlich hat fast jeder Agent einen Partner (Koop-Modus)
- Agenten sind keine absolut unbedeutenden Fische
- Ein "sarkastischer" Agent oder ein Agent mit sarkastischem Leben/Stil dürfte realisierbar sein
- Ein Agent bekommt vielleicht auch Einblicke in verschwörerische Kreise


----------



## Jester84 (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Welches Gefühl soll die Hintergrundgeschichte Ihrer Meinung nach am ehesten hervorrufen?*

Also mit den Gruppierungen das klingt echt super.
Das Agenten-Szenario ist Geschmackssache, aber da lässt sich alles gut eingliedern und man findet Erklärungen für schwer Erklärliches.

Das Thema Sarkasmus muss sich ja nicht nur auf den Hauptcharakter beschränken.
Da es in einem RPG mehr als genug NPCs gibt, kann man viele Charakterzüge verteilen, wär ja langweilig wenn alle Charaktere gleich sind.
Beispiel wäre da Kotor, die Charaktere waren bunt gemischt und hatten alle eine eigene Persönlichkeit.

btw: VOTET FÜR SARKASMUS! Danke.


----------



## STARSCrazy (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Welches Gefühl soll die Hintergrundgeschichte Ihrer Meinung nach am ehesten hervorrufen?*

Ich hab die Agenten-Idee nochmal etwas ausgebaut. Wobei der Agent auch durch eine andere Person ausgetauscht werden kann.

HINTERGRUND
Wir befinden uns im Jahre 2010, hinter den Schleier des Schweigends und den Kulissen der Medienwelt brohdeln die diplomatischen Beziehungen weltweit am Sidepunkte. Eine geheime Allianz der Gerechten (Staaten) - wie sie sich nennen - bedroht die vorherrschende Stellung der USA. Längst hat die militärische Aufrüstung stattgefunden. Zum Unglück der Situation erschreckt eine zeitgleiche Serie von Bombenanschlägen in den USA und im Iran die Weltgemeinschaft, ein Krieg scheint unausweichlich. Nur Stunden später predigen die Geistlichen von apokalyptischen Visionen die sie heimsuchten. Zudem gibt es weltweit Zeugenberichte von Männern und Frauen, die mit beängstigenden Wundern das Ende der Welt ankündigen und sich selbst die "Verkünder" nennen.

AUFBAU
Als CIA-Agent (+ Partner) untersucht man einen der Explosions-Tatorte und stößt auf merkwürdige Hinweise. Man bemerkt schnell, dass hier von verschiedener Seite Vertuschungsaktionen am laufen sind. Schließlich begibt man sich mit seinem Partner auf eine selbst eingeleitete Suche. Schon nach kurzer Zeit erkennt man, dass etwas größeres hinter diesen Taten steht. Die Spur führt zu Verschwörern, Fanatikern, korrupten Politikern, vorbei an Aufständen und weiteren Anschlägen. Wissen und Technologie eines geheimes Projekt sind in die Hände einer apokalyptischen Sekte geraten.  Doch schließlich bemerkt man, dass es sich bei den weltweiten (göttlichen) Phänomänen nicht nur um technische Tricks oder wahnsinnige Spielereien handelt - das Okkulte scheint Wirklichkeit zu werden.


----------



## STARSCrazy (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Welches Gefühl soll die Hintergrundgeschichte Ihrer Meinung nach am ehesten hervorrufen?*



			
				Jester84 am 16.02.2007 16:38 schrieb:
			
		

> btw: VOTET FÜR SARKASMUS! Danke.



Ich bin eh der Meinung, dass sich bei dieser Abstimmung die drei nahe beieinander liegenden Gewinner nicht ausschließen, weshalb ich glaube dass auf alle drei Rücksicht genommen werden kann. 
Also: Dramatisch/emotional, sarkastisch, episch


----------



## Jester84 (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Welches Gefühl soll die Hintergrundgeschichte Ihrer Meinung nach am ehesten hervorrufen?*



			
				STARSCrazy am 16.02.2007 17:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Jester84 am 16.02.2007 16:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stimmt auch wieder.
Aber lieber das Endergebnis abwarten und dann sehen wir mal, wie der Abstand aussieht.
Wenn irgendwas zu weit zurückfällt, kann es auch ignoriert werden.
Womit befasst sich dann eigentlich das nächste Voting?


----------



## STARSCrazy (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Welches Gefühl soll die Hintergrundgeschichte Ihrer Meinung nach am ehesten hervorrufen?*



			
				Jester84 am 16.02.2007 17:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Womit befasst sich dann eigentlich das nächste Voting?



Gut... das aktuelle Voting läuft ja noch bis zum Mittwoch...
Habe gestern noch vorgeschlagen über den Fantasy-/Sci-Fi-Grad abzustimmen. Oder auch über die Charaktere:

frei erstellbar	=> Mehr Freiheiten in der Charakterklasse/-entwicklung
Vordefiniert	=> Deutlich bessere Storybindung & Interaktion

* Single-Modus - Frei erstellbarer Charakter				(Bsp: WoW, Morrowind)
* Single-Modus - Vordefinierter Charakter					(Bsp: Illusion Of Time, Gothic)
* Single-/Koop-Modus - Frei erstellbare Charaktergruppe 	(Bsp: Wizardry 7/8, Das schwarze Auge: Nordlandtrilogie)
* Single-/Koop-Modus - Vordefinierte Charaktergruppe		(Bsp: Secret Of Mana)


----------



## Camrel (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Welches Gefühl soll die Hintergrundgeschichte Ihrer Meinung nach am ehesten hervorrufen?*



			
				STARSCrazy am 16.02.2007 17:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab die Agenten-Idee nochmal etwas ausgebaut. Wobei der Agent auch durch eine andere Person ausgetauscht werden kann.
> 
> HINTERGRUND
> Wir befinden uns im Jahre 2010, hinter den Schleier des Schweigends und den Kulissen der Medienwelt brohdeln die diplomatischen Beziehungen weltweit am Sidepunkte. Eine geheime Allianz der Gerechten (Staaten) - wie sie sich nennen - bedroht die vorherrschende Stellung der USA. Längst hat die militärische Aufrüstung stattgefunden. Zum Unglück der Situation erschreckt eine zeitgleiche Serie von Bombenanschlägen in den USA und im Iran die Weltgemeinschaft, ein Krieg scheint unausweichlich. Nur Stunden später predigen die Geistlichen von apokalyptischen Visionen die sie heimsuchten. Zudem gibt es weltweit Zeugenberichte von Männern und Frauen, die mit beängstigenden Wundern das Ende der Welt ankündigen und sich selbst die "Verkünder" nennen.
> ...



Das Szenarioansich finde ich wirklch toll nur das mit dem CIA-Agenten stört mich persönlich ein bischen.

Wie wäre es statt eines CIA-Agenten mit einem Agenten des, erst ein Jahr zuvor gegründeten, UN-Geheimdienstes. Durch die noch nicht perfekt organisierte Struktur des neuen Geheimdienstes liessen sich aleingänge und allfällige nutzungen von Resourcen für die eigenen ziele gut erklären. Ausserdem wäre eine Figur ausserhalb der altbekannten Organisationen auch eine gute Erklärung wieso man die ganzen geheimnisse nicht mehr unter den Tepich kehren kann.

Ausserdem wäre das mal eine Abwechslung zu den ganzen ein heldenhafter Amerikaner rettet die Welt geschichten.


----------



## Jester84 (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Welches Gefühl soll die Hintergrundgeschichte Ihrer Meinung nach am ehesten hervorrufen?*



			
				STARSCrazy am 16.02.2007 17:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Jester84 am 16.02.2007 17:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alternativliste:
* fester Charakter, keine Voreinstellungen möglich (wie Gothic)
* Klassen wählbar, feste Optik (Diablo)
* Klassen und Optik wählbar (WoW)
* Fertigkeiten und Optik definierbar (Elder Scrolls)
* Optik frei definierbar, keine vorgefertigen Klassen/Fertigkeiten (Dungeon Siege)

Die Frage ist natürlich: Steuert man einen einzelnen Charakter oder eine Gruppe?


----------



## Dragontear (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Welches Gefühl soll die Hintergrundgeschichte Ihrer Meinung nach am ehesten hervorrufen?*

Hab mir hier jetzt zwar nicht alles durchgelesen, aber ich verstehe nicht ganz wie man eine "epische" Atmosphäre in einem Spiel, das in der Gegenwart handelt, rüberbringen will.  Klärt mich auf.  

Ich hab für psychopathisch gestimmt, weil ich dann immer son beklemmendes Gefühl bekommen bei solchen Spielen. Das liebe ich.


----------



## MICHI123 (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Welches Gefühl soll die Hintergrundgeschichte Ihrer Meinung nach am ehesten hervorrufen?*

Ich bin für beängsigent/psychotisch. So eine richtig krasse Atmosphäre wo man schweißgebadet am Rechner sitzt und sich nicht traut aufzustehen, weil einen der PsychoTerror an den Rechner fesselt. Eine Story über die man noch 2 Tage später nachdenkt... So wie "Das Experiment" oder "Sleepers" oder "Identity" oder "the I inside" (extrem spannend inszeniert) oder wie das Setting in "Stalker". 
Die Stimmung sollte richtig negativ und böse sein. Das ganze sollte extrem spannend und fesselnd sein.


----------



## stefan667 (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Welches Gefühl soll die Hintergrundgeschichte Ihrer Meinung nach am ehesten hervorrufen?*

Das Game sollte eine Stimmung wie FinalFantasy 7 hervorrufen. War mit Abstand eines der Spiele was mich richtig mitgerissen hat. Ich war schon richtig versessen bei diesem Spiel.


----------



## Ra-Tiel (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Welches Gefühl soll die Hintergrundgeschichte Ihrer Meinung nach am ehesten hervorrufen?*



			
				Camrel am 16.02.2007 17:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Szenarioansich finde ich wirklch toll nur das mit dem CIA-Agenten stört mich persönlich ein bischen.
> 
> Wie wäre es statt eines CIA-Agenten mit einem Agenten des, erst ein Jahr zuvor gegründeten, UN-Geheimdienstes. Durch die noch nicht perfekt organisierte Struktur des neuen Geheimdienstes liessen sich aleingänge und allfällige nutzungen von Resourcen für die eigenen ziele gut erklären. Ausserdem wäre eine Figur ausserhalb der altbekannten Organisationen auch eine gute Erklärung wieso man die ganzen geheimnisse nicht mehr unter den Tepich kehren kann.
> 
> Ausserdem wäre das mal eine Abwechslung zu den ganzen ein heldenhafter Amerikaner rettet die Welt geschichten.


Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen. Das Szenario "Amerikaner rettet Welt" hatten wir doch schon so oft...
* Splinter Cell
* Shadow Ops
* Deus Ex (naja, mehr oder weniger  )
* 24
* ...

Alternativ könnte man noch einen Schnipsel aus der Geschichte von BP einbauen...


			
				Idee schrieb:
			
		

> Kurz bevor ein revolutionärer Makrovirus der Getreide und andere Nutzpflanzen weltweit gegen Krankheit und Schädling immunisieren soll der Öffentlichkeit vorgestellt werden kann, entkommt ein mutagener Stamm des Virus durch einen Unfall aus dem Labor in Norden Malaysias. Durch Kontakt mit anderen Erregern mutiert das Virus und entwickelt eine bis dahin ungekannte Aggresivität und Resistenz.
> 
> Innerhalb weniger Wochen breitet sich das Virus über die bewohnte Welt aus und vernichtet die globalen Ernten. Es kommt zu Massenunruhen und Bürgerkriegen wegen der resultierenden Hungersnöte. Jeder Versuch einen Antikörper oder Impfstoff scheitert an der Anpassungsfähigkeit und Mutationsrate des Virus. Die einzige Möglichkeit gegen das Virus scheint sein die betroffenen Gebiete niederzubrennen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lord_Rancor (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Welches Gefühl soll die Hintergrundgeschichte Ihrer Meinung nach am ehesten hervorrufen?*

Ich weiß jetzt nicht inwiefern schon alles ausgekaspert ist, ist mir jetzt auch  und völlig  , aber ich würde es gut finden, wenn ihr ein Game in Richtung *Fallout* entwickeln würdet. Schön Endzeitstimmung, alles neutral/ernst erzählt, abgedrehte Charaktere (damit meine ich nicht so Spaßvögel, eher Spinner) und ne Grafik, die eigentlich eher Mittel zum Zweck sein muss...

Gruß LR


----------



## STARSCrazy (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Welches Gefühl soll die Hintergrundgeschichte Ihrer Meinung nach am ehesten hervorrufen?*



			
				Camrel am 16.02.2007 17:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Szenarioansich finde ich wirklch toll nur das mit dem CIA-Agenten stört mich persönlich ein bischen.
> 
> Wie wäre es statt eines CIA-Agenten mit einem Agenten des, erst ein Jahr zuvor gegründeten, UN-Geheimdienstes. Durch die noch nicht perfekt organisierte Struktur des neuen Geheimdienstes liessen sich aleingänge und allfällige nutzungen von Resourcen für die eigenen ziele gut erklären. Ausserdem wäre eine Figur ausserhalb der altbekannten Organisationen auch eine gute Erklärung wieso man die ganzen geheimnisse nicht mehr unter den Tepich kehren kann.
> 
> Ausserdem wäre das mal eine Abwechslung zu den ganzen ein heldenhafter Amerikaner rettet die Welt geschichten.



UN-Geheimdienst und auch Welt-Regierung hört sich gut an 
Bin klar dafür...
Auch den Textschnipsel von Ra-Tiel find ich gut. Ich versuch das nochmal zusammen zu schreiben.


----------



## Guallamalla (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Welches Gefühl soll die Hintergrundgeschichte Ihrer Meinung nach am ehesten hervorrufen?*



			
				Dragontear am 16.02.2007 18:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab mir hier jetzt zwar nicht alles durchgelesen, aber ich verstehe nicht ganz wie man eine "epische" Atmosphäre in einem Spiel, das in der Gegenwart handelt, rüberbringen will.  Klärt mich auf.



Ja, das will ich auch wissen! wenn von über 400 Leuten 20% episch gewählt haben, müssen doch mindestens 80 Leute da sein, die uns erklären können, was sie sich darunter vorstellen soll!
Ich finde diese Wahl, mit Verlaub, wohl die unpassensde, die man sich nur aussuchen konnte!


----------



## nobodyfuckswithjesus (17. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Welches Gefühl soll die Hintergrundgeschichte Ihrer Meinung nach am ehesten hervorrufen?*

Ich würde mir das Gefühl von Max Payne 2 in diesem Rollenspiel wünschen.
Das hatte schon ne unglaubliche Atmosphäre


----------



## Ra-Tiel (17. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Welches Gefühl soll die Hintergrundgeschichte Ihrer Meinung nach am ehesten hervorrufen?*



			
				Guallamalla am 16.02.2007 23:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, das will ich auch wissen! wenn von über 400 Leuten 20% episch gewählt haben, müssen doch mindestens 80 Leute da sein, die uns erklären können, was sie sich darunter vorstellen soll!


Denk an Deus Ex. Eine globale skrupellose Verschwörung die alles tut um ihre Macht zu festigen und nicht einmal davor zurückschreckt die eigene Bevölkerung mit einem Virus zu ermorden um die Politik und Wirtschaft von ihrem Gegenmittel abhängig zu machen.

Oder Shadow Ops. Eine Verräterin innerhalb der CIA welche mit einer experimentellen Nuklearwaffe den UN-Gipfel ausradieren will um den USA zur alleinigen Weltherrschaft zu verhelfen.

Oder Prey. Eine ausserirdische Rasse welche gekommen ist um die Menschheit zu Pastete zu verarbeiten, und niemand sich ihrere Technologie widersetzen kann bis auf einen.

Episch ist per Definition nicht eine Frage des Hintergrunds oder der Epoche eines Werkes, sondern der Geschichte die erzählt wird. Die klassischen Epen (Illias, Odyssee, ...) erzählen von einem Helden der sich gegen alle Umstände (Götter inklusive) behaupten kann und seine Ziele erreicht.

Warum sollte das nicht genausogut in einem modernen Setting machbar sein? Denk an meinen Vorschlag zur Hintergrundgeschichte ein paar Posts eher. Man könnte wunderbar eine Geschichte um einen Geheimdienstagenten konstruieren, der den Fall und Wiederaufstieg der Menschheit miterlebt. 

Durch Zeitsprünge, Rückblenden, und ähnliche Stilmittel könnte man ihn den Unfall im Forschungslabor welcher zur Freisetzung des Virus geführt hat untersuchen lassen, man könnte ihn in einer Zwischensequenz miterleben lassen wie seine Frau und Kinder in einem Bürgerkrieg ums Leben kommen, um ihn dann in der Gegenwart, viele Jahre später, herausfinden zu lassen dass dieser "Unfall" keiner war, sondern ein inszenierter Plot einer verschwörerischen Gruppierung um die Macht zu erlangen.



			
				Guallamalla am 16.02.2007 23:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde diese Wahl, mit Verlaub, wohl die unpassensde, die man sich nur aussuchen konnte!


Und weißt du was ich voll komisch find? Als die Entscheidung anstand die Sache mit einer Reihe Abstimmungen zu machen und nicht einfach aus einem unübersichtlichen Wust die Ideen rauszupflücken, war komischerweise jeder einverstanden. 

Wo war da deine Kritik, als es wichtig war? Hmmm? Oder hat es dich da noch gar nicht gekratzt? Es käst mich halt immer gewaltig an wenn nur denkbefreit rumgemeckert wird ohne selber einen besseren Vorschlag zu bringen.


----------



## Jakos93 (17. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Welches Gefühl soll die Hintergrundgeschichte Ihrer Meinung nach am ehesten hervorrufen?*

Ich bin auch dafür das es eine Mjischung aus mehreren Sachen werden soltte man kann sich nicht nur auf eines Beschränken.
z.B. nehmen wir die besten 5 bei der Abstimmung und Mischen sie wenn möglich.
 Dann habe sicher über 50 % ( min.10%/Teil) dafür gestimmt und es ist für jeden etwas dabei.


----------



## STF (17. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Welches Gefühl soll die Hintergrundgeschichte Ihrer Meinung nach am ehesten hervorrufen?*



			
				Guallamalla am 16.02.2007 15:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Sackhaar am 16.02.2007 12:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Warum soll das nicht gehen?
Muss doch nicht immer alles nach Schema-F ablaufen...
Einfach mal die Fantasie / Kreativität spielen bzw. ihren freien Lauf lassen.

Es gibt soviele Romane / Bücher / Geschichten von denen man sich inspirieren lassen kann.

Ich werd mir auch noch was genauers ausdenken.

Mir schwebt da irgendwas mit künstlicher Intelligenz vor, die für ein Spiel programmiert wird und wo es dann zu Fehlern kommt. Man gibt das Projekt / Spiel auf. Nach einer Weile kommt das ganze Projekt in falsche Hände und gerät ausser Kontrolle. Die KI "speist" sich in die verschiedensten Geräte, etc. ein und es wird brandgefährlich für die Menschheit... und dabei kommt man selbst als Hacker / Programmierer in Spiel. Kann auch ein Team sein.
Mal so kurz angerissen...
Ich mach mir nochmal nen Kopf, vielleicht hat auch jemand anderes noch Ideen dazu.

PS: Die Ideen von STARSCrazy, Ra-Tiel & Camrel gefallen mir auch sehr gut!


----------



## DSee (17. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Welches Gefühl soll die Hintergrundgeschichte Ihrer Meinung nach am ehesten hervorrufen?*

Auf jeden fall Dramatisch/emotional...FINAL FANTASY    X machts vor


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (17. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Welches Gefühl soll die Hintergrundgeschichte Ihrer Meinung nach am ehesten hervorrufen?*



			
				Jester84 am 16.02.2007 10:37 schrieb:
			
		

> [X] Sarkastisch
> 
> Mal ehrlich: trockener Sarkasmus kommt immer gut an!
> 
> Ist natürlich etwas schwierig, es soll ja Abwechslung dabei sein, also wird sicher ein Umfeld/eine Stimmung nicht ausreichen.



nein das Problem ist das 99% sowas nicht verstehen werden.


----------



## Jakos93 (17. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Welches Gefühl soll die Hintergrundgeschichte Ihrer Meinung nach am ehesten hervorrufen?*



			
				Mazrim_Taim am 17.02.2007 13:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Jester84 am 16.02.2007 10:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Warum soll das keiner verstehen


----------



## thsascha (17. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Welches Gefühl soll die Hintergrundgeschichte Ihrer Meinung nach am ehesten hervorrufen?*

ehem... mal eine Anmerkung: Ich glaube ein Rollenspiel zur Jetztzeit mit epischer hintergrundgeschichte dürfte ziemlich schwierig werden... Ich fände etwas beklemmendes, psychopatisch-düsteres passt von vornerein besser zur Zeit.

im Folgenden natürlich noch ein Riesenkompliment für die Aktion:
Nicht nur meckern (was ja die eig. Aufgabe eine Spielemagazins ist), sonder selbst handeln...


----------



## Guallamalla (17. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Welches Gefühl soll die Hintergrundgeschichte Ihrer Meinung nach am ehesten hervorrufen?*



			
				Ra-Tiel am 17.02.2007 11:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Viel Text



Na wenigstens einer eine Erklärung mit Beispielen gibt! Danke!   



> Und weißt du was ich voll komisch find? Als die Entscheidung anstand die Sache mit einer Reihe Abstimmungen zu machen und nicht einfach aus einem unübersichtlichen Wust die Ideen rauszupflücken, war komischerweise jeder einverstanden.
> Wo war da deine Kritik, als es wichtig war? Hmmm? Oder hat es dich da noch gar nicht gekratzt? Es käst mich halt immer gewaltig an wenn nur denkbefreit rumgemeckert wird ohne selber einen besseren Vorschlag zu bringen.



Ich habe mich nie gegen die Quickpolls ausgesprochen und bin sogar dafür, solange die Auswahl meines Erachtens sinnvoll und zusammenhängend ist.
Und Vorschläge habe ich auch gebracht, wenn auch vielleicht nicht bei diesem Quickpoll. Jedenfalls habe ich die Story vom China-Virus ausgebaut und mich für ein Spiel im Genre von Vampire Bloodlines ausgedrückt, wesshalb ich hier auch Horror gewählt habe. Aber das kann ja auch nicht jeder mitkriegen oder verhalten, was jetzt auch unwichtig ist.


----------



## Jakos93 (17. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Welches Gefühl soll die Hintergrundgeschichte Ihrer Meinung nach am ehesten hervorrufen?*

Ich bin für eine gute Mischung.  
Es ist zwischen den Ersten 5 nicht viel Abstand darum sollte man manche 
davon zusammengeben dann haben viele das was sie wollten und es 
ist nicht zu eintönig.  
Trotzdem sollte man beachten das nicht alle Themen zusammen passen
Also man sollte mit hirn wählen  
Ein Thema wird sichher mit der Zeit langweilig.


----------



## Camrel (18. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Welches Gefühl soll die Hintergrundgeschichte Ihrer Meinung nach am ehesten hervorrufen?*

Noch ein paar kleine Ideen von mir zum hier schon besprochenen Agentenszenario.

Erst mal zum Zeitrahmen, das Spiel soll ja in der Gegenwart spielen, was aus meiner Sicht nicht bedeuten muss, dass die Handlung unbedingt Zeitgleich mit dem Erscheinungjahr starten muss. Das Gegenwartskriterium würde auch ein Spiel erfüllen, das 5 oder 6 Jahre in der Zukunft angesiedelt ist, in einem solchen Zeitrahmen muss man nicht mit irgendwelchen Techniksprüngen wie Antigravitation, Laserwaffen und ähnlichem rechnen man hat aber trotzdem einen gewissen Handlungspielraum für die Story und den Einbau einiger interessanter Gadgets.

Ein Problem sind die Kämpfe die zwar bei einem RPG einfach dazu gehören aber mit menschlichen Gegnern nicht so leicht zu erklären sind. Über die möglichen Gegner wurden ja schon diskutiert, aber ich bin der Meinung, das man für eine solches RPG eine ganz neues Kampf- und XP-System entwickeln sollte.

Eine der Grundlagen des neuen Kampfsystems ist, dass zum Zeitpunkt der Spielhandlung verschiedene Alltagstaugliche, nicht tödliche Schusswaffen in Gebrauch sind die unteranderem wegen der Zunahme von Gewaltausbrüchen bei zivilen Veranstaltungen entwickelt wurden (z. B. das Hooliganproblem welches wir heute schon kennen). Dabei könnte es sich beispielsweise um eine Weiterentwicklung der Betäubungspfeile handeln welche durch irgend einen chemischen/biologischen Trick dafür sorgen das sich der Körper selber ausser Gefecht setzt und dadurch die gesundheitlichen Risiken von nicht genau dosierten Betäubungsmitteln vermeidet. Eine andere Möglichkeit wären Elektroschocker, die dank neuester Energiespeichersytemen und Mikroelektronik  nurnoch so gross sind wie eine normale Patrone und auch mit ganz normalen Waffen verschossen werden. Beim Nahkampf können Elektroschocker oder auch eine Version des guten alten Tonfa zum Einsatz kommen. Den Agenten steht es aber frei je nach Situation auch tödliche Waffen zu verwenden.

Die NPCs werden in 4 Kategorien eingeteilt und die XP wird entsprechend verteilt:

- Quest NPCs = Unsterblich
- NPC-Zivilisten =  Passanten und Geiseln =XP-Abzug wenn man sie tötet
- NPC-Mitläufer = normale Sektenanhänger, Regierungbeamte und ähnliches welche keine Ahnung haben was wirklich läuft und nur Befehlen folgen = 1/2 XP wenn man sie tötet, volle XP wenn sie nur ausser Gefecht setzt.
- NPC-Hauptgegner = Terroristen und Verschwörer = volle XP egal ob tot oder betäubt.

Um bei den Gegnern für etwas Abwechslung zu sorgen, könnte man in den Ausenarealen auch Tiere als Gegner einsetzen. Die würden zwar üblicherweise keine Menschen angreifen, aber die Verschwörer/Terroristen haben eine Abart des Tollwutvirus entwickelt welches  die Tiere wild, aber nicht ansteckend, macht um ungebetene Besucher von ihren Einrichtungen fern zu halten.


----------



## Jester84 (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Welches Gefühl soll die Hintergrundgeschichte Ihrer Meinung nach am ehesten hervorrufen?*



			
				Camrel am 18.02.2007 00:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Die NPCs werden in 4 Kategorien eingeteilt und die XP wird entsprechend verteilt:
> 
> - Quest NPCs = Unsterblich
> - NPC-Zivilisten =  Passanten und Geiseln =XP-Abzug wenn man sie tötet
> ...


zu den Quest-NPCs: die müssen nicht unbedingt unsterblich sein, finde ich.
Man kann es auch so lösen, dass sie sterben können, man dadurch allerdings das Spiel verliert.
Das erhöht die Vorsicht des Spielers und er ballert/schlägt  nicht so leichtsinnig um sich.   
Eine weitere Möglichkeit ist auch, nur die NPCs der Hauptquests unbesiegbar zu machen, die Nebenbquest-NPCs aber normal verwundbar lassen und natürlich mit XP-Abzug versehen.

Mit den Tieren kann man Aggression eventuell noch durch "Dressur"/Quälerei begründen, da muss man gar nicht so tief in die Trickkiste greifen.

Eine Frage bleibt allerdings vorerst stehen: wird bem Voting jetzt nur das Beste beachtet, die besten 3 oder die besten 5?
Nur das erste währe vermutlich etwas monoton.
Die ersten 3 lassen sich noch ganz annehmbar umsetzen, ohne sich schon auf einen Fantasy-Grad festzusetzen.
Beachtet man alle 5, wird man um einen relativ hohen Fantasy-Grad wohl nicht drumrum kommen.


----------



## Ra-Tiel (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Welches Gefühl soll die Hintergrundgeschichte Ihrer Meinung nach am ehesten hervorrufen?*



			
				Jester84 am 19.02.2007 09:07 schrieb:
			
		

> zu den Quest-NPCs: die müssen nicht unbedingt unsterblich sein, finde ich.
> Man kann es auch so lösen, dass sie sterben können, man dadurch allerdings das Spiel verliert.
> Das erhöht die Vorsicht des Spielers und er ballert/schlägt  nicht so leichtsinnig um sich.
> Eine weitere Möglichkeit ist auch, nur die NPCs der Hauptquests unbesiegbar zu machen, die Nebenbquest-NPCs aber normal verwundbar lassen und natürlich mit XP-Abzug versehen.


Ich wär ja für den Vorschlag dass es überhaupt keine "XPs" gibt. Ein stufen- und klassenloses System in dem man einfach durch für erfolgreiche Quests/Charaktereinsichten gewonnene "Verbesserungspunkte" seine Attribute/Fähigkeiten verbessert ist mMn immer noch das Beste.

In meinen Augen wird ein Rollenspiel in dem man "XPs" sammeln muss viel zu schnell D2-like, bzw die Gefahr hierfür ist recht groß.

Und zum Thema NPCs... warum nicht wie in Morrowind? Den falschen Charakter umgenietet und zack "Sie können das Spiel nicht mehr gewinnen. Leben Sie in der zum Untergang verdammten Welt..." - oder so ähnlich  .

Alternativ könnte man das auch verstecken, und in einen dynamischen Plot einarbeiten (zB dass ohne NPC A Stadt X nicht gerettet werden kann, oder dass Bösewicht Z doch entkommt, usw...).



			
				Jester84 am 19.02.2007 09:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Mit den Tieren kann man Aggression eventuell noch durch "Dressur"/Quälerei begründen, da muss man gar nicht so tief in die Trickkiste greifen. [...]


* Misshandlungen/Konditionierungen
* Mutationen
* Implantate
* Virus
* Joker's Gehirnwellenvergriesknaddelungsapperatur 

Da gäbe es viele Möglichkeiten. Aber wie schon gesagt, ich bin für ein XP-loses System um zu verhindern, dass "man nur noch schnell 27 Wölfe killt um ne Stufe zu bekommen".


----------



## Jester84 (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Welches Gefühl soll die Hintergrundgeschichte Ihrer Meinung nach am ehesten hervorrufen?*



			
				Ra-Tiel am 19.02.2007 09:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wär ja für den Vorschlag dass es überhaupt keine "XPs" gibt. Ein stufen- und klassenloses System in dem man einfach durch für erfolgreiche Quests/Charaktereinsichten gewonnene "Verbesserungspunkte" seine Attribute/Fähigkeiten verbessert ist mMn immer noch das Beste.
> 
> In meinen Augen wird ein Rollenspiel in dem man "XPs" sammeln muss viel zu schnell D2-like, bzw die Gefahr hierfür ist recht groß.


Es gib ja noch das Learning-by-Doing-Prinzip als Alternative.
Das wäre auch ohne Levels und Punkte interessant, also stufenlos sozusagen.
Wenn man nur für Quests Punkte kriegt, sprintet man ja nur von einer Quest zur nächsten und kriegt vom drumrum nicht so viel mit.
Man kann natürlich auch Punkte für Quests vergeben und für "Secret Areas" oder Item-Sets noch Bonis vergeben (triviale Sammlungen, z.B. Set aus Stauetten), wobei man das auch als Quest verpacken kann.



			
				Ra-Tiel am 19.02.2007 09:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Und zum Thema NPCs... warum nicht wie in Morrowind? Den falschen Charakter umgenietet und zack "Sie können das Spiel nicht mehr gewinnen. Leben Sie in der zum Untergang verdammten Welt..." - oder so ähnlich  .


"Die Prophezeihung kann nicht mehr erfüllt werden ... lebe in der verdammten Welt, die du geschaffen hast." So oder ähnlich war der Spruch dort und genauso meinte ich das auch.


----------



## STARSCrazy (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Welches Gefühl soll die Hintergrundgeschichte Ihrer Meinung nach am ehesten hervorrufen?*



			
				Camrel am 18.02.2007 00:45 schrieb:
			
		

> - Quest NPCs = Unsterblich
> - NPC-Zivilisten =  Passanten und Geiseln =XP-Abzug wenn man sie tötet
> - NPC-Mitläufer = normale Sektenanhänger, Regierungbeamte und ähnliches welche keine Ahnung haben was wirklich läuft und nur Befehlen folgen = 1/2 XP wenn man sie tötet, volle XP wenn sie nur ausser Gefecht setzt.
> - NPC-Hauptgegner = Terroristen und Verschwörer = volle XP egal ob tot oder betäubt.



Bis auf XP-Abzug find ich die Sache ganz gut. XP-Abzug ist in dem Sinne ja ne Art  Erfahrungsverlust und das find ich nicht all zu toll. Vielleicht kann man da ja noch auf andere Systeme zurückgreifen: z.B. ein Ruf-Barometer der erheblichen Einfluss auf das Spiel hat. Wer sich einen Ruf als rücksichtsloser Killer anlegt muss auch damit rechnen, dass man ihm dadurch aus dem Weg geht.

Alternative: Persönlich wär mir modifiziertes "Übung macht den Meister"-/Lehrer-Prinzip am liebsten. Der Held hat zu Beginn eines jeden Tages die vollen Werte "Geistige Leistungsfähigkeit" und "Körperliche Leistungsfähigkeit". Je nach Tätigkeit oder Ereignis nimmt dieser Wert ab. Sind die Werte an der Untergrenze nimmt auch die Leistungsfähigkeit der Helden ab -> er ist erschöpft.

Sollte am Ende des Tages noch "Leistung" übrig sein kann er diese in's lernen bzw, trainieren investieren. 
Beispiel: Der Held findet auf dem Körper des Toten ein tätowiertes mystisches Symbol. Zu Hause setzt er sich an den Computer und durchforstet das Internet oder leiht sich ein Buch und nutzt somit die übrige "Geistige Leistungsfähigkeit". Oder aber er absolviert körperliches Training um seine Muskeln zu stählern.

Somit gibt es drei Möglichkeiten etwas zu lernen:
- Das Anwenden und Nutzen einer Fähigkeit
- Durch Lehrer die Fähigkeiten weitergeben
- Durch Training und Selbststudium

Ziel dabei ist folgendes: Es macht Sinn das sich die Fähigkeiten verbessern die man auch anwendet, leider führt das dazu, dass man, um eine Fähigkeit zu verbessern, z.B. sinnlos durch die Gegend springt, stundenlang Krafttraining macht, (bei Fantasy-Rollenspielen) oder 200 alchemistische Tränke braut die man niemals braucht. Diese Fähigkeiten trainiert man speziell und man studiert sie.


----------



## STARSCrazy (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Welches Gefühl soll die Hintergrundgeschichte Ihrer Meinung nach am ehesten hervorrufen?*

Neue Version der Hintergrundgeschichte:

HINTERGRUND
Wir befinden uns im Jahre 2014 in einer Welt wie wir sie vor Jahren selbst nicht möglich geglaubt hätten. Eine katastrophale Hungersnot ereilte uns im Jahre 2010, ausgelöst durch einen revolutionären Makrovirus der eigentlich Getreide und andere Nutzpflanzen weltweit gegen Krankheit und Schädling immunisieren sollte. Die Folgen waren global betrachtet enorm. Milliarden Menschen sterben durch Krieg und Hunger. Unzählige Staaten zerbrechen unter der Last des Virus. Um die Überlebenschance der Menschheit zu verbessern und den Kriegen Einhalt zu gebieten, entschließen sich alle der noch existierenden UNO-Mitgliedsstaaten ihre Staatsgewalt an eine zentrale Institution, eine globale Notstandsregierung, abzugeben. Dies war die Geburt des United Earth Governments. 
Doch schon nach kurzem brodeln hinter den Schleier des Schweigens und den Kulissen der Medienwelt die diplomatischen Beziehungen weltweit am Sidepunkte. Eine geheime Allianz der Gerechten (der betroffensten Ex-Staaten) - wie sie sich nennen - bedroht die vorherrschende Stellung der UEG. Längst hat die militärische Aufrüstung der Teilstaaten stattgefunden. 

Zum Unglück der Situation erschreckt nun im Sommer 2014 zeitgleiche Bombenanschlagsserien in den großen Städten die Weltgemeinschaft. Ein Zerbrechen der EUG und ein darauff folgender Krieg scheint unausweichlich. Nur Stunden nach den Anschlägen melden predigen die Geistlichen von apokalyptischen Visionen die sie heimsuchten. Im Chaos der Tage gab es weltweit Berichte über Männer und Frauen, die mit dem wirken von unmöglich geglaubten, beängstigenden Wundern das Ende der Welt ankündigen. Sie selbst nennen sich die "Verkünder".

AUFBAU
Als Agent (+ Partner) des neugegründeten UEF-Geheimdienstes untersucht man einen der Anschlags-Tatorte und stößt dabei auf merkwürdige Hinweise. Man bemerkt schnell, dass hier von verschiedener Seite Vertuschungsaktionen am laufen sind. Schließlich begibt man sich mit seinem Partner auf eine selbst eingeleitete Suche. Schon nach kurzer Zeit erkennt man, dass etwas größeres hinter diesen Taten steht. Die Spur führt zu Verschwörern, Fanatikern, korrupten Politikern, vorbei an Aufständen und weiteren Anschlägen. Wissen und Technologie eines geheimes Projekt sind in die Hände einer apokalyptischen Sekte geraten. Doch schließlich bemerkt man, dass es sich bei den weltweiten (göttlichen) Phänomänen nicht nur um technische Tricks oder wahnsinnige Spielereien handelt - das Okkulte scheint Wirklichkeit zu werden.


----------



## Jester84 (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Welches Gefühl soll die Hintergrundgeschichte Ihrer Meinung nach am ehesten hervorrufen?*

Ich glaub, bevor die Story noch mehr präzisiert wird, sollte erstmal der Fantasy-/SciFi-Gehalt geklärt sein.
Das kann schließlich viele Storymöglichkeiten eröffnen oder auch mal blockieren.
Des Weiteren ist natürlich die Frage: was ist die Gegenwart und wo beginnt die nahe Zukunft?
Für mich persönlich ist die Gegenwart bis 2009 oder 2010.
Das ist jetzt ne Definitionsfrage.  

PS: aber die Ausarbeitung gefällt mir schon sehr gut!


----------



## STARSCrazy (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Welches Gefühl soll die Hintergrundgeschichte Ihrer Meinung nach am ehesten hervorrufen?*



			
				Jester84 am 19.02.2007 12:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Für mich persönlich ist die Gegenwart bis 2009 oder 2010.
> Das ist jetzt ne Definitionsfrage.



Das kommt eben auf das Jahr an in dem dieses Spiel auf den Markt kommen könnte.
Dazu zählt man +1 Jahr für den Zeitpunkt an dem das Virus auftritt und +2 oder + 3 für das Jahr in dem die Anschläge passieren.


----------



## Jester84 (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Welches Gefühl soll die Hintergrundgeschichte Ihrer Meinung nach am ehesten hervorrufen?*



			
				STARSCrazy am 19.02.2007 13:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Das kommt eben auf das Jahr an in dem dieses Spiel auf den Markt kommen könnte.
> Dazu zählt man +1 Jahr für den Zeitpunkt an dem das Virus auftritt und +2 oder + 3 für das Jahr in dem die Anschläge passieren.


So gerechnet passt das natürlich.
Man kann auch komplett ohne konkrete Jahreszahlen arbeiten, wenn die Story etwas dynamisch geschrieben ist. (siehe C&C Generals)

Es wäre übrigens schön, wenn sich mal jemand zur nächsten Abstimmung äußert.
Man muss ja nicht bis zur letzten Minute warten, sowas führt nur zu Release-Verschiebungen.


----------



## Emanuel06 (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Welches Gefühl soll die Hintergrundgeschichte Ihrer Meinung nach am ehesten hervorrufen?*



			
				Jester84 am 19.02.2007 15:02 schrieb:
			
		

> STARSCrazy am 19.02.2007 13:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hab beängstigend genommen, da ich an meiner Idee(Teil 3) festhalte


----------

